# Help, betta's got a problem ):



## KuroKyoto (Dec 9, 2008)

My betta has a problem as the title says. He tries to swim down to the bottom, but just floats back up to the top. Yet he's still acting okay other than that, but I know that's a problem. He still accepts food, he's still active, he still flares at the other betta behind the divider (which I need to remove, but I don't at the moment have a quarantine tank)
I had to do a full water change on them the the other day because I got busy and procrastonat-y and went a week over tank cleaning time and I couldn't get a lot of the stuff out. He was fine before that. 
But the other betta swims around anywhere without a problem.
What can I do about this? D:

Strange update: 
Okay so about a day after I posted this I noticed that the betta CAN swim towards the middle and stay there, but a lot of the times he isn't. What does that mean? If he had a swim bladder infection wouldn't he always be stuck at the top?


----------



## sq33qs (Jul 12, 2010)

This sounds like swimbladder infection, I have read alot of people say their fish have the same symptoms, google it, there should be meds available for your fish.
I think it is swim-bladder disease, not 100% sure.
Hope your fish gets better.


----------



## KuroKyoto (Dec 9, 2008)

please read update


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

try feeding him some peas. you put them in the microwave, pop the shells off, smoosh em a little and see if he'll eat it.
depending on what is wrong with him, this may or may not help. but its good to try.


----------



## Plakat_bettas (Jul 5, 2010)

take him out and put him in a container with lower water, FAST him for a few days then offer the pea


----------

